# Will you? And if so where will you fish on opening day?



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

On april 21, 2012 at 5am where will your rods be setup?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

God willing, PAX


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

'tis a secret.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol at dude!:d


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

In all seriousness, if I'm in the country, I'll probably be beside Husky at Hog Point.  (or else behind the footbridge trying to catch bait)


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

PAX is nice I fished hogs point last october and me and my buddies killed the blues next to that little bridge there!


----------



## JBlaze (Mar 18, 2012)

Spsp, if im willing to drive, hoopers or even point lk


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll be setting up the tent as i will be camping at pointlookout that weekend with the wife that weekend so i definitively will give it a good try!


----------



## JBlaze (Mar 18, 2012)

Croaker D said:


> I'll be setting up the tent as i will be camping at pointlookout that weekend with the wife that weekend so i definitively will give it a good try!


If I go there I will give u a shout


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

over the bridge to grandmas house..


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Wasup Rome haven't seen or heard from you in a while! its that time of year huh? Is that where your cuz caught that nice keeper last yr? Jblaze if you go down let me know i'll be there for 3 nights! T,F,S but cant keep rock until sat. so i feel sorry for them croakers until then!!! ended up with alot of HH on last yr trip im hoping for the same!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll be sitting on my boat at my marina drinking margaritas & listening to Jimmy Buffett music waiting for Monday morning to fish while everyone else is working.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Croaker D said:


> PAX is nice I fished hogs point last october and me and my buddies killed the blues next to that little bridge there!


I remember that was a good hole for nice sized blues! Ive got a few secret holes I may go to the 21st for the rock


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

sup homes.. thats right.. i am tryin to be out that way for opening day.. .ill hit you up or hit me up.. until then.. 



Croaker D said:


> Wasup Rome haven't seen or heard from you in a while! its that time of year huh? Is that where your cuz caught that nice keeper last yr? Jblaze if you go down let me know i'll be there for 3 nights! T,F,S but cant keep rock until sat. so i feel sorry for them croakers until then!!! ended up with alot of HH on last yr trip im hoping for the same!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

catman said:


> I'll be sitting on my boat at my marina drinking margaritas & listening to Jimmy Buffett music waiting for Monday morning to fish while everyone else is working.


Must be nice to be retired.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

dudeondacouch said:


> Must be nice to be retired.


true dat


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dudeondacouch said:


> Must be nice to be retired.


Yup, like waking up on a cold Monday morning and going back to sleep.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I can barely remember what that's like. Too many years waking up on cold Monday mornings and running 5 miles.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Got a party booked opening day, probably head right out front. Sunday have another party, probably go to the same place. Monday, no partys booked as of this time. If we don't book one we will go searching around.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Easy..My rods will be in my home office where they live when I'm not fishing...I'm on call through that weekend and tethered to my laptop at my house...*sigh*...


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I may hit AI. Wondering if they'll be gone by opening day. Just a thought.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I will be working on putting my car back together (1979 Cutlass). Ya right that car can wait I will be somewhere trying to catch my first keeper!:fishing:


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I'll be on the road to San Antonio. Be back in time for sea bass season


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I am not getting my hopes up to high from what I have seen across the boards it does not look good , they have been bailing them in all winter long from del to va beach
and the flats is all but a wast land to this point,, 



9


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

So so Many options...

Maybe here chasing Croakers...










Or here Chasing Croakers...










Or maybe I'll be at my Lucky spot chasing Rocks....


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Kwesi W. said:


> So so Many options...
> 
> Maybe here chasing Croakers...
> 
> ...


is that greenbelt lake?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Damn!!! I can't have any secrets.... LOL


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

4 more days!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Gonna do monster cats for the next couple weeks. Might get one of those striped wiskerless cats as well. 

But it will still be closed season till June. 

Capt Mike


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

The fam and I are taking the long ride to PlO hopfully to catch a rock and some crokear.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I cannot. My wife says I can't. She says that I'm too much of a wimp. 

If only I had the strength to stand up to her and tell her how I feel, but then there's the compromising photos......(sigh).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

the gear is packed, the new shock leaders tied, the hooks snelled, gas in the tank...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> the gear is packed, the new shock leaders tied, the hooks snelled, gas in the tank...


Gotcha beat.

Truck is loaded, coolers full, and I'm leaving work right now. Should have scout lines in the water by 5:30pm 

I'll try to catch some baitfish, but no guarantees.


----------

